# Metal Pless Pricing "Normal"?



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

Greetings Everyone, I don't want to make this a 20 page thread, but a few questions for MP owners? Went to my Metal Pless "authorized " dealer in New Hampshire, about 18 Miles from our shop to "look". I learned there were 3 cuttings edges available , I learned something. "standard edge", HD edge, and Live edge", for our CAT 908M was quoted on HD edge and live edge .

8-13 skid mount he would throw hoses in(jeez thanks) HD edge $15,200

same above with live edge $18,400.00

I asked if I found some place much lower would they "match" the price, he said, NO, we have a lot of parts in stock and their service dept is opened during the storm etc.

thoughts?


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

If you are going to spend the dough, the live edge should be the only option you are looking at. Do the standard edge or HD edge have carbides in them? Buying a MP and not getting the live edge is like buying a Mustang and not getting the 5.0


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Masssnowfighter said:


> If you are going to spend the dough, the live edge should be the only option you are looking at. Do the standard edge or HD edge have carbides in them? Buying a MP and not getting the live edge is like buying a Mustang and not getting the 5.0


Don't you mean 7.0... oh that's Arctic...

https://www.topspeed.com/cars/ford/2019-ford-mustang-cobra-jet-ar182173.html


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

You gotta figure too, if you go searching for prices out of state, you are going to have a hefty sales tax to pay.


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

Masssnowfighter said:


> If you are going to spend the dough, the live edge should be the only option you are looking at. Do the standard edge or HD edge have carbides in them? Buying a MP and not getting the live edge is like buying a Mustang and not getting the 5.0


LOL, I understand, I'm just seeing is that price reasonable for that size? negative or standard edge regardless

thanks for the reply


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

Sounds reasonable to me, I never priced up that size but when I had my dealer price out a aggrimaxx 10-16 it had a list of $25k I think.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Seems a wee bit on the high side to me.


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Seems a wee bit on the high side to me.


What did you pay for yours? The one thing I cant stand about the dealer in my area can never seem to get a straight answer on pricing. I paid $3k less for my 18' with a bucket mount and quick coupler then I did for my 16' with just a bucket mount. I cant decide if I got a smoking deal on the second one or completely hosed on the first one.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Masssnowfighter said:


> What did you pay for yours? The one thing I cant stand about the dealer in my area can never seem to get a straight answer on pricing. I paid $3k less for my 18' with a bucket mount and quick coupler then I did for my 16' with just a bucket mount. I cant decide if I got a smoking deal on the second one or completely hosed on the first one.


Beats me...I'd have to look.


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

Price on the 8-13 is a touch higher then I was quoted in the fall. On our 908 we run a 10-16 and it is sized well for us. We have put on over 350 hrs this year with zero complaints and little to no wear on live edge. We plow with the storms..so if you let a foot build up every time a smaller blade would be better of course. Typically at most we are moving 6” with two ft drifts in which the little guy does get a fair workout. Good luck with your purchase!


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

Those with the "live edge", seeing the wings are NOT carbide I believe and not "live", do you have to go over and over what you just plowed? meaning if the wings are wide open are they leaving a skim coat?

Thanks for all that have replied..


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

No


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

512high said:


> Those with the "live edge", seeing the wings are NOT carbide I believe and not "live", do you have to go over and over what you just plowed? meaning if the wings are wide open are they leaving a skim coat?
> 
> Thanks for all that have replied..


Wings are carbide. And no you do not have to go over multiple times.


----------



## PALS Landscapin (Dec 3, 2011)

Order straight from MP thats what I did. Dealers are always going to mark it up.


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

PALS Landscapin said:


> Order straight from MP thats what I did. Dealers are always going to mark it up.


Didn't think I could order direct, thought it had to be an authorized dealer etc,,,,thanks!


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

PALS Landscapin said:


> Order straight from MP thats what I did. Dealers are always going to mark it up.


Unless something has changed in the last 2 years...

Metal Pless sells direct at full retail. Dealer cost is retail minus 20%. Freight is the same as it's billed to MP, which in turn bills the customer or the dealer, depending on who ordered it.

So unless you have a dealer that doesn't negotiate at all, you probably paid MORE by ordering it direct. Not less. I've only heard of 1 MP dealer quoting full retail and selling at that, and I do not believe they are even a dealer any longer.

Your mileage may vary, and things may have changed. But I doubt it. And if you buy from a dealer, there's a little more to stand on down the road if you need something. Not that many stock parts but still.


----------



## PALS Landscapin (Dec 3, 2011)

Call Paul Vandebaugh if you want a MP. He is also a member here. 1-514-608-4675 Good Luck


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

It’s Vanderzon.


----------

